# Dimming a Twinstar 450e?



## Kitbag (25 Mar 2018)

Im likely to buy the 45cm wide Dennerle Aquascaper as my first planted.  It will be in the lounge, so dimming may be important sometimes if someone is sitting nearby (I presume). 

At the moment I may either go for the Twinstar 450e or the Chihiros Aquasky 45cm Double. 

If I go for the Twinstar, can I dim it safely and without causing flickering?  If so how do I do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Mar 2018)

You can buy a twinstar inline dimmer which lets you control the intensity or have a look over the thread below if you want a bit more control.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tc420-421.50781/


----------



## Kitbag (26 Mar 2018)

That’s great thanks. I don’t know how I missed the in line dimmer. I preferred what I heard about the Twinstar, so £15 extra for a little more control works for me.


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Apr 2018)

Hi kitbag if u don't have ur tank yet check out the green machine they have an ada 45p on sale for.just 67 quid I just ordered one


----------



## Kitbag (16 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, but I just bought a TMC Signature 60Lx45Wx30H from a chap on UKAPS.


----------

